# Food/Knife-Related Resolutions for 2013



## mr drinky (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucretia's post on pressure cookers got me thinking, and this morning I professed to my wife that I was going to learn how to use with at least moderate ability a pressure cooker -- then I told her -- but you have to get me a pressure cooker for Christmas first. There's the catch. 

So here are my food-related resolutions for the coming year:

* Learn how to use a pressure cooker.
* Learn about Portuguese wines (and drink them a lot )
* Finally buy a good set of belts for my belt sander and start using it. 
* Get into a pizza dough routine so I can make homemade pizza with minimal effort. 

k.


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine: don't buy anymore. I make that resolution often.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Learn how to cook rolled stuffed cabbage and some Japanese dishes. 
2. Learn how to sharpen knives. My dad has been wanting to teach me... I just worry how things get when parents teach you things.
3. Learn how to bake puff pastry.


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 20, 2012)

Food: Simplify. For dinner guests I have been trying to do way too much by myself.

Knives: Buy more!


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 20, 2012)

Get a new job


----------



## crimedog72 (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Get competent at sharpening
2. Upgrade my knives, one by one.
3. Get good at Chinese cooking


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Take my food back to the basics and more "classic"
2. Start baking with yeast water more 
3. Upgrade my grain mill to an electric model
4. Buy more ODC
5. Start making sayas for my knives


----------



## The Edge (Nov 20, 2012)

Cook my way through Ad Hoc at Home
Get some custom knives
Bake


----------



## Birnando (Nov 20, 2012)

First of all, make more of my households foods from the ground up.
An even better focus on greens and vegetables as part of our meals.
We all love fish in our household, so learning more and better ways to prep and cook that is also important to me.
We all train pretty hard(Running and MA), and balancing our diet accordingly is important to us, lots of room for improvement in that area.

That's it really, along with more knives and stones. but that's a given to most members on here, right?


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know... I'm lost. :dontknow: Maybe I need to head to JKI to check out all the stuff I need but don't know it yet...


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 21, 2012)

1. Get more knives!
2. Keep improving my sharpening abilities.
3. Learn how to make baby food.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2012)

:bliss: Cook more at home
:bliss: Lean how to handle apple cider (or just alcohol in general)
:bliss: Use just tiny bit less salt in my cooking
:bliss: Translate more cook books and share them
:bliss: Learn more about tea ceremony and Japanese yakimono

Bam!


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 21, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> 3. Learn how to make baby food.



Magic Bullet is your friend.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 21, 2012)

improving my understanding of these tools, acquiring more toys, continuing to evangelize for quality cutlery, and taking some in-person sharpening lessons from Dave/Jon/Eamon/etc.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Get a new job



+1.

To quote Tom Waits: 
"...And I'm tired of all these soldiers here
No one speaks English, and everything's broken,...."


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 22, 2012)

I need to quit buying wood from the pusher, until I everything is taken care of first.
Of coarse I need to get more knives rehandled. Buy more knives. 

Maybe teach some cooking courses.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 22, 2012)

1. Get a job - that seems to be a recurring theme...
2. Never, ever buy any more wood. Ever. 
3. Make more stuff from scratch, especially after I get a job and can move to a place with a larger freezer.
4. Bake bread and cook at home more regularly. And try not to eat it all right away. 
5. Lose one Sara (= 60 pounds  ). 
6. Learn to make the best of sous vide cooking. 
7. Take better care of my knives, more oiling and sharpening. Maybe even sell a few. 

Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> 5. Lose one Sara (= 60 pounds  ).



:sofa: haha if you didn't lose 60 pounds, you can say that Sara was really stubborn and didn't really want to go anywhere


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 23, 2012)

1.GET A NEW JOB !!!!!!!!
2. Get new stones
3. Get some custom knives from forum makers. Marko, Mario, Devin, Pierre, Bill B., Del, Mr. Martell and Randy.
4. Get a knife handle from Stefan, I've already got 2 from Mike Henry, I've gotta give Stefan some love.
5. Buy some wood from Mark at Burlsource
6. Find some kind of way to repay all the awesome forum members here for all their kindness. E.G.: Son, Lefty, Mark @ Burlsource, mhenry, every single person that has donated to the PIF project, every person that posted or PM'ed me about my wife etc, etc, etc!!!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> 3. Learn how to make baby food.



congratulations?


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 23, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> congratulations?


Yes -- thanks!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 23, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Magic Bullet is your friend.


We thought about that. Ended up just sticking to the Vitamix. Worked out very well, actually.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Nov 24, 2012)

Definitely, I want to get more consistent with my knife making. Not just in results, but in routine too. 

I'd REALLY like to get my own grinder running, and maybe a heat treat oven by the end of the year.

Pick up some good stones and improve sharpening.

Save up for Hobbyist membership.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 24, 2012)

1. Master Sous Vide and vacuum sealing
2. Make bread and roast coffee weekly, somehow I got out of that habit
3. Get Burke and Marko knives in my rotation
4. Find out where I am living next, thanks Uncle Sam
5. Get a pro slicer for my sous vide and charcuterie


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2012)

Buy less knives. 

Buy better knives.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 24, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Buy less knives.
> 
> Buy better knives.



Holy %^&* son! Thats genius! I wish I would have thought of that. And also less tobacco pipes, "fine writing instruments", and fragrances....I kinda wish I would have held out just for the good stuff. But then again, sometimes the Wusthof just puts the Jknives to shame because youre not scared of breaking it, and thats when my mind gets confused and falls into pits of disarray and AD overindulsion in anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 24, 2012)

Continue the moratorium on knife purchases and get on the stick about selling off the rest of my no-longer-needed knives. (Probably at least 20 left)


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 24, 2012)

To save up enough money to buy some of Salty's knives. :lol2:


----------



## jmforge (Nov 29, 2012)

Make more knives........and SELL them.:lol2:


----------



## add (Nov 29, 2012)

Me ?

_Any_ resolutions are just gonna have to wait until after that pesky Mayan calendar deadline...


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 29, 2012)

This is horrible. 
Need to open a secret checking account for growing knife obsession.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 4, 2012)

Knives - Picked up 4 sab petty/parers last week and I just put in my order for a Marko gyuto, so I will hopefully get that in 2013. Mario and I will be talking soon about doing a knife with some of Randy Jr.'s damascus. 
Cooking - I really tried to jump on board with K on the technique improvement, so I will be trying to up the ante on that one on weekends in the near future. I plan on picking up Adhoc, French Laundry, the Flavor Bible and sauces and working through that in 2013. Plus I really want to pick up a Kamado and expand my grill / BBQ.


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 4, 2012)

Cooking/career is trying to push myself on the pastry side of thins. Now that I'm done with school I can spend more time creating and experimenting on desserts and technique and knife wise is a 210mm petty/suji and replace bread knife


----------

